# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Last van de linker bal..

## cerzo

Hallo,

Ik zit al een tijdje met dit probleem te kampen. Ik heb last van me linker teel/zaad bal. Ik ben hiervoor al naar de dokter gegaan en hij vertelde mij dat het een verdraaide bal zou kunnen zijn, wat ook best goed zou kunnen, want ik weet nog dat ik er een tik op heb gekregen. En hij vertelde mij dat het van zelf over zou gaan. Dat gebeurde, ik had er 2 maanden geen last meer van. Maar nu weer de laatste 3 weken heb ik er weer last van, alleen wil ik niet opnieuw naar de dokter gaan, en wil ik weten wat het eigenlijk is en of meerdere mensen er last van heb.

Ik heb er vaak een beetje last van als ik zit en ik voel een soort doffe iritatie, het is niet zo zeer pijn, maar meer geirriteerd, ik vraag me af of me bal weer verdraait is, maar ik kan me niet herinneren hoe dat deze keer is gebeurd.
Vaak voel ik het ook een beetje in mijn linker onderbuik, net boven mijn heup, en ik weet dat het te maken heeft met m'n bal, zo voelt het ook een beetje.

Ik zou graag adviesen en hulp krijgen!

Bedankt

----------


## AnDeR70

Hoi cerzo en andere getroffenen,
In de 2 forums/showthreads hieronder las ik over het zelfde probleem. Ook ik heb daar last van- en zorgen over- gehad. In een aantal van de reacties hierop las ik een aantal keren over een oorzaak n.l. door een plotselinge gebeurtenis e.o. schok. Hier ging bij mij een lichtje branden. In 1973 (ik ben al redelijk op leeftijd) heb ik mij in een ziekenhuis laten steriliseren. Vanaf die tijd heb ik mijn klacht bij huisartsen en urologen gemeld, met de vraag wat het kon zijn en wat er aan te doen was. Ook ik kreeg steeds opgetrokken schouders te zien en de sterilisatie kon onmogelijk de oorzaak zijn.
± 10 jaar geleden kreeg ik voor de zoveelste keer, van een uroloog, de bekende reacties… maar tot mijn stomme verbazing voor het eerst óók een “vreemd” advies: De pijnlijke testikel, een paar keer per dag voorzichtig tussen de palmen van je rollen. Meestal gaat het dan wel over. Ik voelde me echt in de boot genomen door deze dame en verliet teleurgesteld en boos de spreekkamer. Toch heb ik het maar enkele keren geprobeerd en… het ging werkelijk over. Net als in veel reacties in de forums was het na enige tijd (weken/maanden) weer terug. Bij herhaling van de handeling bleek het na een paar dagen (1 x per dag) weer plotseling te zijn verdwenen. Eureka, mogelijk zal het bij een deel van jullie, misschien zelfs bij de meesten, ook werken. 
Voor mij hebben jullie beschrijvingen in elk geval opgeleverd dat ik nu eindelijk Oorzaak, gevolg en oplossing op een rijtje krijg. Jammer dat de deskundigen nooit in staat waren om echte duidelijkheid aan mij én jullie te verschaffen, terwijl het toch zo eenvoudig is.
Ik wens jullie hiermee een positief resultaat toe en een deugdelijk verlossing van je zorgen!
Groetjes, AnDeR70

----------


## AnDeR70

Hoi cerzo en andere getroffenen, sorry even een correctie:
De pijnlijke testikel, een paar keer per dag voorzichtig tussen de palmen van je hand rollen. 
Zo is de zin volledig. 
Sorry voor dit kleine ongemakje.
Groetjes, AnDeR70

----------

